# Cannondale on bike



## retroman61 (14. Januar 2020)

For sale cannondale on bike
Nr. 83 of 250
Superb condition 
Size L


----------



## N_Karstens (15. Februar 2021)

retroman61 schrieb:


> For sale cannondale on bike
> Nr. 83 of 250
> Superb condition
> Size L


Hallo,

was soll es kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lbtb (6. Februar 2022)

Immer noch interessiert...


----------

